# Pheasant Cutlets!



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well this was actually a mistake on my part but turned out great. I cut the meat into small chunks. Then rolled it in flour. But to my suprise I did not grab the flour. I had grabbed powered sugar. Fried the chunks in alittle oil. Realized what I did when the "flour" started to carmelize. These things are sweet!! Very good for something different. I actually like the taste better then just plain old fried pheasant..


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am not sure if I dare try that one or not? Sounds good I guess. I never thought I'd like the sesame-jack strips at TGI friday's, but I eat them everytime we go there.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

They are really good. I am not the only person in my family that likes them. In fact my grandfather loves them this way.. Like I said just give them a try. Maybe just try one side of a breast to see if you like the taste. We now cook some pheasant this way and serve it over white rice. Remmi& I, as a dog owner could you look at the post I put up in the dog forum. Thanks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This sounds kind of good actually. I could also see rolling the chunks in some coconut after the sugar and serve with a spicy sweet and sour dip.


----------

